# bluetooth kernel linux

## polslinux

Il dispositivo bluetooth del mio Sony Vaio VPCEH1S0E non viene rilevato (modulo kernel ath3k).

Output di lspci:

```
00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family DRAM Controller (rev 09)

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 09)

00:16.0 Communication controller: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family MEI Controller #1 (rev 04)

00:1a.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family USB Enhanced Host Controller #2 (rev 04)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family High Definition Audio Controller (rev 04)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 1 (rev b4)

00:1c.3 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 4 (rev b4)

00:1c.5 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 6 (rev b4)

00:1d.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family USB Enhanced Host Controller #1 (rev 04)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation HM65 Express Chipset Family LPC Controller (rev 04)

00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family 6 port SATA AHCI Controller (rev 04)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family SMBus Controller (rev 04)

07:00.0 Network controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR9285 Wireless Network Adapter (PCI-Express) (rev 01)

0d:00.0 Unassigned class [ff00]: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTS5209 PCI Express Card Reader (rev 01)

13:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller (rev 06)
```

ho compilato il kernel mettendo l'asterisco (*) su:

```
(*)Networking support -> (*)Bluetooth Subsystem Support -> (*)RFCOMM tutto, (*)BNEP tutto, (*)HDIP -> (*)Atheros firmware download driver, (*)HCI USB driver
```

lsmod:

```
Module                  Size  Used by

```

lsusb:

```
Bus 001 Device 004: ID 0489:e027 Foxconn / Hon Hai
```

dove sbaglio??

Ma cmq il bluetooth non funziona. Non viene rilevato nessun dispositivo.

Ho installato anche linux-firmware

----------

## Onip

ammesso (e non concesso) che lato linux sia tutto a posto a me non viene rilevato se, per caso, lo disabilito da windows. Inoltre hai attivato il servizio "bluetooth" all'avvio della macchina?

scusa se non sono più preciso, ma il bt lo uso sul portatile che, adesso, è in ufficio...

----------

## polslinux

Ciao, ho ricompilato il kernel e messo tutto il necessario come moduli, giusto per prova, ma comunque non va.

Come puoi vedere qui qualche tempo fa mentre usavo Ubuntu ho riportato un bug report (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/898826) e cercando in internet ho scoperto che è colpa del kernel che non vede il mio dispositivo come un utilizzatore del modulo ath3k.

Ho letto che su ubuntu hanno fixato (kernel 3.5) ma su Gentoo usando il kernel 3.5 non è cambiato niente.

Ora come posso fare per sistemare la questione?? Idee??

----------

## Onip

hai controllato le due cosette di cui ti ho parlato sopra?

per il kernel: sei sicuro che quello che usa Ubuntu non sia un vanilla a cui applicano delle patch che, in quello gentoo, non ci sono?

Io nella configurazione del kernel ho le stesse cose abilitate a parte il fatto che anche nella sezione drivers ho abilitato quasi tutto per non stare a sbattermi troppo a cercare quello giusto.

Che versione di net-wireless/bluez hai installato?

----------

## polslinux

Windows non è presente nel mio notebook (da diverso tempo   :Razz:  )

E sì, il servizio bluetooth è aggiunto al runlevel "default" e viene avviato correttamente...

Ho la versione di Bluez 4.99 e ora sto aggiornando alla 4.101 sperando che sia questo...ma non ci conto xD

----------

## bandreabis

Nel BIOS del mio Pavillion c'è la voce bluetooth, da te esiste? E' attiva?

Inoltre se avvio il pc, nemmeno la mia Gentoo non vede il dispositivo ma appare se disattivo e poi riattivo il wireless.

Prova e facci sapere.

----------

## polslinux

nel bios non c'è niente...e il metodo del wifi non funge  :Sad: 

----------

## Massimog

a me per la mia chiavetta bluetooth carica questi moduli 

```
lsusb|grep Blu

Bus 006 Device 002: ID 0a12:0001 Cambridge Silicon Radio, Ltd Bluetooth Dongle (HCI mode)

```

```
lsmod |grep bluetooth

bluetooth             119540  23 rfcomm,bnep,btusb

rfkill                  7032  4 bluetooth,cfg80211

```

quando ho configuratto la chiavetta ho seguito il wiki http://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Bluetooth

----------

## polslinux

grazie ma il problema è più difficile  :Smile: 

Ho provato a fare come dice sto tizio:

http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/slackware-14/%5Bsolved%5D-bluetooth-adapter-not-working-0489-e027-foxconn-hon-hai-4175430169/

ma nada  :Sad: 

----------

## Massimog

nei log non c'è niente ?

hai copiato il firmware in 

```
/lib/firmware 
```

----------

## polslinux

è giusto così:

```
locate ath3k

/lib64/modules/3.6.1-pol/kernel/drivers/bluetooth/ath3k.ko

/lib64/modules/3.6.2-pol/kernel/drivers/bluetooth/ath3k.ko

/usr/src/linux-3.6.2-gentoo/.tmp_versions/ath3k.mod

/usr/src/linux-3.6.2-gentoo/drivers/bluetooth/.ath3k.ko.cmd

/usr/src/linux-3.6.2-gentoo/drivers/bluetooth/.ath3k.mod.o.cmd

/usr/src/linux-3.6.2-gentoo/drivers/bluetooth/.ath3k.o.cmd

/usr/src/linux-3.6.2-gentoo/drivers/bluetooth/ath3k.c

/usr/src/linux-3.6.2-gentoo/drivers/bluetooth/ath3k.ko

/usr/src/linux-3.6.2-gentoo/drivers/bluetooth/ath3k.mod.c

/usr/src/linux-3.6.2-gentoo/drivers/bluetooth/ath3k.mod.o

/usr/src/linux-3.6.2-gentoo/drivers/bluetooth/ath3k.o

/usr/src/linux-3.6.2-gentoo/include/config/bt/ath3k.h

```

o devo copiarlo anche da altre parti?

PS: devo avere linux-firmware installato oppure andrebbe in conflitto con la versione modificata che ho io del modulo ath3k.ko?

----------

## Massimog

guarda se ti da qualche ifo 

```
less /var/log/messages|grep ath3k

```

----------

## polslinux

A te  :Smile: 

```
less /var/log/messages|grep ath3k 

Oct 10 16:45:56 vaio kernel: [   63.183655] usbcore: registered new interface driver ath3k

Oct 10 17:07:40 vaio kernel: [ 1366.671991] usbcore: deregistering interface driver ath3k

Oct 10 17:11:20 vaio kernel: [ 1586.673304] usbcore: registered new interface driver ath3k

Oct 10 17:25:35 vaio kernel: [  492.837396] usbcore: deregistering interface driver ath3k

Oct 10 17:25:58 vaio kernel: [  516.085230] ath3k 1-1.5:1.0: usb_probe_interface

Oct 10 17:25:58 vaio kernel: [  516.085241] ath3k 1-1.5:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

Oct 10 17:26:03 vaio kernel: [  521.082004] ath3k: probe of 1-1.5:1.0 failed with error -110

Oct 10 17:26:03 vaio kernel: [  521.082013] ath3k 1-1.5:1.1: usb_probe_interface

Oct 10 17:26:03 vaio kernel: [  521.082016] ath3k 1-1.5:1.1: usb_probe_interface - got id

Oct 10 17:26:03 vaio kernel: [  521.082044] usbcore: registered new interface driver ath3k

Oct 10 17:27:53 vaio kernel: [  630.962181] usbcore: deregistering interface driver ath3k

Oct 10 19:25:00 vaio kernel: [    6.739029] ath3k 1-1.5:1.0: usb_probe_interface

Oct 10 19:25:00 vaio kernel: [    6.739037] ath3k 1-1.5:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

Oct 10 19:25:00 vaio kernel: [   11.736256] ath3k: probe of 1-1.5:1.0 failed with error -110

Oct 10 19:25:00 vaio kernel: [   11.736279] ath3k 1-1.5:1.1: usb_probe_interface

Oct 10 19:25:00 vaio kernel: [   11.736286] ath3k 1-1.5:1.1: usb_probe_interface - got id

Oct 10 19:25:00 vaio kernel: [   11.736350] usbcore: registered new interface driver ath3k

Oct 11 23:24:35 vaio kernel: [    6.478813] usbcore: registered new interface driver ath3k

Oct 13 21:10:28 vaio kernel: [    6.489787] usbcore: registered new interface driver ath3k

Oct 15 22:40:45 vaio kernel: [    6.323210] usbcore: registered new interface driver ath3k

Oct 15 23:15:44 vaio kernel: [    7.999941] usbcore: registered new interface driver ath3k

Oct 16 09:01:40 vaio kernel: [    7.912547] usbcore: registered new interface driver ath3k

Oct 16 14:21:04 vaio kernel: [    8.366673] usbcore: registered new interface driver ath3k

Oct 18 16:22:40 localhost kernel: [    6.003099] usbcore: registered new interface driver ath3k

Oct 20 09:21:53 localhost kernel: [    6.016844] usbcore: registered new interface driver ath3k

Oct 20 09:28:22 localhost kernel: [    6.417219] ath3k 1-1.5:1.0: usb_probe_interface

Oct 20 09:28:22 localhost kernel: [    6.417221] ath3k 1-1.5:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

Oct 20 09:28:22 localhost kernel: [   11.414506] ath3k: probe of 1-1.5:1.0 failed with error -110

Oct 20 09:28:22 localhost kernel: [   11.414530] ath3k 1-1.5:1.1: usb_probe_interface

Oct 20 09:28:22 localhost kernel: [   11.414538] ath3k 1-1.5:1.1: usb_probe_interface - got id

Oct 20 09:28:22 localhost kernel: [   11.414595] usbcore: registered new interface driver ath3k

Oct 21 09:43:21 localhost kernel: [    6.250525] ath3k 1-1.5:1.0: usb_probe_interface

Oct 21 09:43:21 localhost kernel: [    6.250529] ath3k 1-1.5:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

Oct 21 09:43:21 localhost kernel: [   11.248802] ath3k: probe of 1-1.5:1.0 failed with error -110

Oct 21 09:43:21 localhost kernel: [   11.248824] ath3k 1-1.5:1.1: usb_probe_interface

Oct 21 09:43:21 localhost kernel: [   11.248831] ath3k 1-1.5:1.1: usb_probe_interface - got id

Oct 21 09:43:21 localhost kernel: [   11.248886] usbcore: registered new interface driver ath3k

Oct 21 20:22:43 localhost kernel: [    6.159089] ath3k 1-1.5:1.0: usb_probe_interface

Oct 21 20:22:43 localhost kernel: [    6.159092] ath3k 1-1.5:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

Oct 21 20:22:43 localhost kernel: [   11.156813] ath3k: probe of 1-1.5:1.0 failed with error -110

Oct 21 20:22:43 localhost kernel: [   11.156837] ath3k 1-1.5:1.1: usb_probe_interface

Oct 21 20:22:43 localhost kernel: [   11.156844] ath3k 1-1.5:1.1: usb_probe_interface - got id

Oct 21 20:22:43 localhost kernel: [   11.156899] usbcore: registered new interface driver ath3k
```

----------

## polslinux

risolto  :Very Happy: 

ho proposto la patch qui: https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=439620

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *polslinux wrote:*   

> risolto 
> 
> ho proposto la patch qui: https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=439620

 

 :Wink:  good job

Ora non ti resta che modificare l'oggetto del thread, aggiungendo [Risolto] nel titolo

----------

